# T-Shirt Sizes



## potroastV2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Guys/Gals if you could click your size just so I can figure out a ratio of shirt sizing that needs to be ordered that would help me out a lot.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

click where?? large here...great site riu..i'm a lifer


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 19, 2008)

shirts eh?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 19, 2008)

xl

whats the t-shirt design?


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 19, 2008)

Where's the shirts? Can we see them? Are there different styles and sizes available? What's up with the t-shirts?, lol


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like we got 2 fat bastards and 2 chics from the size sizes so far


----------



## RASCALONE (Jan 19, 2008)

I definitly would sport the"RIU" shirt,ill even tattoo on me for a small price......lol,but really!!!......ras


----------



## dankforall (Jan 20, 2008)

Shirts can raise alot of funds for the site!!


----------



## slappyboy (Jan 20, 2008)

My size isnt up there I wear 5x tall shirts.Im 6 foot 6 and 280 so those little people shirts wont work for me..FilthyFletch.....got the grown up sizes?


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 21, 2008)

Where _can_ we find the shirt designs and such? I would definately be willing to buy a shirt!


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 5, 2008)

dankforall said:


> Shirts can raise alot of funds for the site!!


id buy 1 of the shirts. is there a design already picked out for it ? can we see the design please ?

hustla


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 8, 2008)

you need some subliminal type shirts. stuff i can wear to work like:

iClone. 

or 

got mendo?

or

Meds not Mids

or

gro.putillor


i can come up with a million of these


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 9, 2008)

Need bigger shirts too.Im 6'6" and 280 I wera 5x Long tees..Are these black or white shirts hopefully black white is too hard to keep clean lol and yeah is thier a design ready??


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 9, 2008)

I want a few t- shirts ...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 9, 2008)

Where are these ficticious shirts anyways? I wanna see them and order some, lol


----------



## dankforall (Mar 10, 2008)

Its only been several months, I am sure they will show up before the next election.(I hope)


----------



## kingkush (Apr 13, 2008)

How Do I Get A Shirt. Can Donate Money To Yall?


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 14, 2008)

that would be soo tight to have a tshirt from here


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 15, 2008)

im about to make my own gro.putillor tshirt. shady enough to wear to work


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 2, 2010)

yo, im 6'6 360lbs ,, make some 5x stuff


----------



## highagain420 (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF Im gonna Design some shirts..


----------



## PINN3R (Feb 6, 2010)

what do i need to do to a roll it up shirt. i would love to display the roll it up logo proudly on my chest


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 9, 2011)

i have need the XL size shirt !
but what is the design of the tea shirt ???


----------



## chewberto (Aug 28, 2014)

Wheres my free shirt?


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2015)

I would love a shirt,, hook me up rollitup, lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> I would love a shirt,, hook me up rollitup, lol


this thread is from 2008 and never happened.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2015)

Hell everyone knows, a few mediums and about 80% is a mix of L and XL, possibly a few XXL. I don't care if this thread is from 1914, I want my large T.


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Hell everyone knows, a few mediums and about 80% is a mix of L and XL, possibly a few XXL. I don't care if this thread is from 1914, I want my large T.


i will get a tshirt before ANY of you do 

but it'll never happen 

I do sport a members company tshirt tho ... 
send your tshirts to me.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> i will get a tshirt before ANY of you do
> 
> but it'll never happen
> 
> ...


Lmao!!! :clapping:


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2015)

I seen that,,, just interested in a shirt,, lol


sunni said:


> this thread is from 2008 and never happened.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 8, 2016)

i want my shirt!


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 27, 2018)

I'll take a XL.. Hook me up


----------



## WordzyBoii (Sep 27, 2018)

Ya'll got a 6-X? I don't like em all tight.


----------

